# Repop door shell quality?



## Dan Weidel (Mar 3, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with repop door shells good or bad? Brands to look or look out for? I have had no luck finding originals any better than what I have.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

What year?

We bought a new skin for my 68 from Sherman. I bought the one with the inner reinforcement. Pics attached.
It is on the car and fits very well, but it was not "perfect" out of the box.

It needed a little metal work to match the contour at the fender and the punched holes for the door handle are a little bit "inclined", so the handle was slightly high at the front. The contour work might have been unique to my car.

Here's a link for Sherman:
ShermanParts-Collision & Restoration Auto Parts, Bumpers & Rust Repair


----------



## Dan Weidel (Mar 3, 2012)

It is a 69. I had heard Dynamark are generally good but the guy had experience with a mustang


----------

